# FP with modified cap



## KDM (Jan 5, 2011)

A few months ago, I spotted a fountain pen (I think it was a fountain pen, but it might have been a rollerball) with a modified cap.

The kit may have been a Baron / Jr Gent.

I can't find it again, but the penmaker had removed teh stud from teh closed end of the cap and replaced it with a piece of the same wood from which the barrel was turned.

Does anyone have a clue what I'm rambling about, could anyone point me inthe direction of the post, or can anyone tell me how to get the little cap out of the end of the lid furniture?

Thanks.


----------



## turbowagon (Jan 5, 2011)

Like these?


















Check out the articles in the library.  Here's how to knock out the finial:

http://content.penturners.org/articles/2008/custom_finial.pdf

And here's my technique for turning a replacement:

http://content.penturners.org/articles/2010/Thin Custom Finials.pdf


----------



## KDM (Jan 5, 2011)

Brilliant. What did you use as a search string?


----------



## KDM (Jan 5, 2011)

OKay. Cancel that question...!

Many thanks.


----------



## KDM (Jan 6, 2011)

Easy when you know how...


----------



## KDM (Jan 10, 2011)

Now we're cookin'. This is a cap mod for the fountain pen posted here.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jan 10, 2011)

Looks like you nailed it!


----------



## KDM (Jan 11, 2011)

mrcook4570 said:


> Looks like you nailed it!



No, no, no. I CA glued it.


----------

